# Shakshouka with smoked merguez meatballs



## Ty520 (May 27, 2021)

Decided to try something out of the ordinary and form some left over loose merguez sausage into meatballs, smoked with hickory.

Very pleased - the smoking worked really well with the merguez spices.

Served with shakshouka, and homemade harissa and yogurt sauce.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 27, 2021)

Nice plate...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (May 27, 2021)

I don’t know what any of that stuff is, but it sure looks good!
Al


----------



## JLeonard (May 27, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> I don’t know what any of that stuff is, but it sure looks good!
> Al
> [/QUOTE
> I agree with Al...Cant pronounce it or know what it means...But I know what a meatball is and the rest looks darn good. Plate me up!
> Jim


----------



## BBQ Bird (May 27, 2021)

Looks delicious.  Curious about the meatball cooking temps and time?


----------



## Wurstmeister (May 27, 2021)

The meal looks outstanding!!  Never had  shakshouka , but after looking it up, definitely something I want to make. Maybe add a slice of Naan flatbread to help "clean the plate?!"  
John


----------



## Ty520 (May 27, 2021)

thanks all,

Shaksouka is a north african dish of eggs poached in a tomato and red pepper sauce with herbs and spices until the yolk is just a bit custard-y.

the merguez is a spicy north african lamb sausage.

my recipe is as follows:

-1 pound ground lamb or mutton
-2 tablespoons fresh cilantro
-2 minced garlic cloves
-1 teaspoon kosher salt
-1 teaspoon paprika
-1/2 teaspoon coriander seed, crushed
-1/2 tsp fennel seed, crushed
-1/2 tsp cayenne pepper

the harissa is also a spicy north african sauce, similar to a salsa - pretty hot, but has lots of flavor unlike many hot sauces - awesome on scrambled eggs.

the yogurt helps cool things off - mixed it with some garlic, pepper, salt, cilantro and lemon juice.

I smoked at 200 until internal temperature of 165 - took just under an hour.

flatbread definitely would have been a good side with it


----------

